

Update: (Simple)Chrome plugin to enable GPG in Gmail - mh_
http://thinkst.com/tools/cr-gpg

======
mh_
Not (intentionally) spammy (or a dupe). The last version lacked auto-update.
The new version includes it (and some quick fixes)(including running only on
mail.google.com)

